# Ojalá



## denBosch

Soy novato en este foro y aprendiz de la lengua francesa, casi autodidacta. Mi pregunta puede parecer muy rudimentaria, pero me gustaría saber cómo se traduce en francés la expresión española "*ojalá"* o bien "*ojalá que..."*

Gracias, contertulios


----------



## shaky

Conviene que en primer lugar consultes el diccionario antes de escribir una duda aquí. (Los diccionarios los encontrarás en la página principal de este sitio web). En este caso, por ejemplo, si buscas en el diccionario español-francés, la palabra ojalá, encontrarás la respuesta a tu pregunta :

*ojalá*

excl
1.(esperanza) je l'espère! 2.(añoranza) pourvu que

Observa estas construcciones:

• Pourvu que + subjuntivo: pourvu qu'il vienne, ojalá venga.

• Si seulement + imperfecto de indicativo: si seulement il venait, ojalá viniera.

• Si seulement + pluscuamperfecto: si seulement il était venu, ojalá hubiera venido.

En caso de que el diccionario no resuelva tu duda, es cuando debes recurrir al foro.

Un saludo.


----------



## denBosch

Muchas gracias. Razón tienes Shaky, me di cuenta justo después de insertar el post. De todas maneras, me gustaría saber si las cuatro expresiones que has puesto, son relativamente frecuentes en el idioma hablado en francés.

Gracias


----------



## shaky

Pues yo pienso que las mas usadas son las dos primeras (je l'espere y pourvu que), dependiendo del caso.


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola,
la respuesta de Shaky es excelente
añadiré que "je l'espère" corresponde a ojalá a solas (= pouvu que ce soit vrai= ojalá sea verdad))


----------



## shaky

vaya, gracias, josepbadalona...


----------



## Davidjan

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola,

Como se dice en frances la frase,

Ojalá tu lloraras por mi como lloras por el.

"Je l´éspere que tu pleures pour moi, comment tu pleures de lui."

Estará muy mal la gramatica, si necesitais que lo cambie el mensaje me lo decis.

Gracias


----------



## Áristos

Hola, 

Como veo que ningún nativo te ha contestado aún, trataré de ayudarte.

"J'espère que tu pleureras pour moi, comme tu pleures pour lui".

Sólo he corregido los fallos gramaticales que he visto. Sin embargo, no estoy seguro de que "j'espère" sea la traducción más correcta de "ojalá" en este caso.

Espera a que un nativo nos saque de dudas 
Saludos.


----------



## andylopez

Aun sin ser nativo, a mí me parece que un buen comienzo de esa frase podría ser así:


Si seulement tu pleur*ais* ...


(en vez de  "J'espère que tu pleureras" ...)


Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- Puisses-tu pleurer... (plus lyrique  )

¡Felices fiestas!


----------



## Asthenia182

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour,
Je n'arrive pas à traduire cette expression: "ojala hubiera podido salir corriendo" dans cette phrase:
"Miedo? No...ojalá hubiera podido salir corriendo!"
Qu'est-ce que ça signifie?


----------



## teórico

Bonjour,

La personne qui parle a eu très peur. Et l'explique avec ironie. Il dit qu'il n'avait pas de la peur et, ensuite, avec l'expression "ojala hubiera podido salir corriendo" il essaye de transmettre que bien qu'il voulait enfuir, il ne pouvait pas ou ne savait pas comme le faire

Cordialement


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Asthenia182 said:


> Nueva pregunta​
> 
> Hilos unidos​
> 
> Bonjour,
> Je n'arrive pas à traduire cette expression: "ojala hubiera podido salir corriendo" dans cette phrase:
> "Miedo? No...ojalá hubiera podido salir corriendo!"
> Qu'est-ce que ça signifie?


 
En este caso podrías decir: 

- Peur? Non... j'aurais bien voulu me sauver en courant!


----------



## jimenag

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola buenas tardes, disculpen como podría decir "ojala fuera perfecta", sería algo así como: je l'espère etais parfait, o pourvu que j'étais parfaite?,, ¿cómo sería? muchas gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- si seulement j'étais parfaite !
- si je pouvais être parfaite !

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## jimenag

merci,,,et bonne nuit


----------



## Txikimonkey

Hola! 
Alguien sabe si existe una palabra para "ojalá", pero para algo pasado. Por ejemplo: heredaste la casa? No, ojalá! 
Podría decir: tu as herité de la maison? Non, j'aurais bien pu....  Pero en una palabra?
Espero haberme explicado....
Merci!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Podrías decir:

- non, malheureusement !
- non, dommage !

Gévy


----------



## Txikimonkey

Genial! 

Merci!


----------



## Paquita

Más corto: non, hélas !


----------

